# تعليم راائع لبرنامج autodesk inventor 2012 باللغة العربية



## ايمن حمزه (8 أبريل 2012)

ده لينك الشرح باللغة العربية لبرنامج inventor 2012 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06SIovidtVE&feature=relmfu

ربنا يبارك في شارح البرنامج ويجعله في ميزان حسناته ان شاء الله


----------



## ايمن حمزه (9 أبريل 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBmUwEoXfMU&feature=relmfu


----------



## أبوعبدالله (9 أبريل 2012)

*رائع أخي الفاضل بارك الله فيك
*


----------



## zakimc (19 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## باسم حازم (13 يناير 2013)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وتحياتى الى كل القائمين على هذا العمل


----------

